# Meco Electric Smoker on sale at walmart. $65!!!!



## bigjonbbq (May 12, 2011)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Meco-Elec...=13358321323902119002&wmlspartner=Es5Ekr9eEBk


----------



## outlaw44 (May 12, 2011)

I saw this too...does anyone know if this is a good deal? Would it be worth it to spend a little more?

I'm thinking about switching from charcoal (cheap brinkman) over to electric for simplicity and just getting into looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2011)

If your looking for an electric smoker I would get a Masterbuilt, they are a little more money, but well worth it.


----------



## outlaw44 (May 12, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> If your looking for an electric smoker I would get a Masterbuilt, they are a little more money, but well worth it.











 After about, umm, 3 mins of searching the forums, I somehow predicted that MES would be suggested.

Cabelas.com shows the 40" for $399 and the 30" for $299 (both stainless with window). However, Amazon shows the 40" for $359 (stainless with window)....and it's through Cabelas. Hmmm.....


----------

